# Basswood blooms?



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Today went looking at basswood trees, the tree that I had seen the seed pods on is the only tree that i can find with pods. Don't all the trees bloom at the same time? I never paid much attention before this year just assuming that all the trees were like this one.


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

I have to check on my brother in laws` large basswood tree to see if its in bloom yet. Sumac is being worked by my bees and has been for the last few days. I dont think basswod has pods on it ? Louie ( B-I-L ) has a tree that has white flowers and the bees love it which is in bloom now and that has pods on it later in the year. Dont know what that is. Does Catalpa have pods on it later in the year ? ...Rick


----------



## Dee (Apr 22, 2004)

Catalpa just started blooming and yes they are the ones with white flowers and large, long pods in the fall.


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

Dee...Thank You ! ...Rick


----------



## Dee (Apr 22, 2004)

[ July 04, 2006, 09:08 PM: Message edited by: Dee ]


----------



## Dee (Apr 22, 2004)

i looked up Basswood and for our area it blooms in july
...and your welcome


----------



## Dee (Apr 22, 2004)

[ July 04, 2006, 09:07 PM: Message edited by: Dee ]


----------



## Dee (Apr 22, 2004)

[ July 04, 2006, 09:06 PM: Message edited by: Dee ]


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Dee--what resource do you use to "look up Basswood"?
I don't know why the tree that I always observe is so early this year and no other trees bloomed that I could find. That is good news for me. Thanks. I dug small trees up at ten different locations so I may have an offspring from this early bloomer.


----------



## Hillside (Jul 12, 2004)

In my area basswood usually bloom at the very end of June and into the beginning of July. This year they are already done.


----------



## longarm (Apr 21, 2006)

if basswood is the same as what is often also called linden then it has finished here as well. sure smells nice when blooming though.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>if basswood is the same as what is often also called linden

It is. Mine is early too this year- it usually blooms in mid-July but it's about to bloom now.


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

Hey George...I just talked w/ Louie , (also a beekeeper) his basswood is in the yard. It is a large tree and hasnt blossomed yet but he said he expects it to blossom in a week or so . We have had a lot of rain recently. I wouldnt be surprised if this isnt one of the rainiest junes on record...Rick


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Okay--I have to apologize for making a mistake about the bloom on the basswood--each and every day I look at the trees around my place trying to learn more! The basswood is starting to bloom today, the flowers are opening so the basswood bloom in my area of southwestern Pa. has begun, hoping for some real good honey making weather. This fall I hope to gather some basswood seeds, will keep an eye on them to see when the seeds start to fall from the trees.  This is for real this time, even wore my bifocals to see better today.


----------



## Hillside (Jul 12, 2004)

Basswood is hard to germinate. 

You may have decent luck if you pick it from the tree as soon as it appears that the seed is ripe. I'd pick it at different stages of development to make sure you get some that's fully developed but not too old. Plant it right away and at least some percentage of it should sprout in spring.

Sometimes it takes three or four years of laying in the ground for it to germinate.

Once you get it germinated, it's easy to grow.


----------



## Dee (Apr 22, 2004)

power napper
sorry i didnt get back to you ive been busy.
i have a tree identification book by George W.D. Symonds, and also a shrub book. both of these came from a landscaping course that i took. im not sure if theyre available in stores?
so i guess basswood/linden should be blooming in my area as well or at least soon.

...i wonder whats up with my 4 identical posts above, i know i only pushed the reply button once???


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Most of the linden is done in my area here, some of the trees had so many blooms they looked really stressed.

There were a few lindens in the landscaping here at work that are just starting to bloom, though.

-Rick


----------



## Jim Young (Aug 31, 2004)

Basswood seeds requires "Cold Stratification" for germination.

http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=TIAM


----------

